# A few interesting tidbits



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I was shocked to see a local theater actually has 2016 playing so if I get a chance I might have to go see that.

Was on Facebook the other day and seen a friend left a comment on Comrade Obama's wall, I thought this should be good as my friend could give Mr. Spock a run for his money in an argument. Never could find it but I seen a picture of Obama with his dog, and the last comment was "you have to trust a guy that loves his dog". Being the smartass that I am I just couldn't let that go so I posted "And? So did this guy" and I posted several things as follows.











My post was promptly deleted. So much for freedom of speech eh?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

ROFLMAO... THANK YOU THANKYOU OH THANKYOU¡!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> my friend could give Mr. Spock a run for his money in an argument.


Darn Marty, your friend is is a rare creature. Most liberals I know have little logic or rational basis for their arguements. After one or two points they invariably shift to altruistic reasons like "it will save the planet", "we should all worry about fairness", or "it's just the right thing to do". What's interesting to me is that the subject is usually something they know absolutely nothing about, but have strong feelings. It's also usually something they want someone else to do, but they think it will never affect them. Sorta along the lines of: _We don't pay any taxes, so we need to tax the rich to pay for our continued welfare_. They never think they'll ever run out of other peoples money.........


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Darn Marty, your friend is is a rare creature. Most liberals I know have little logic or rational basis for their arguements. After one or two points they invariably shift to altruistic reasons like "it will save the planet", "we should all worry about fairness", or "it's just the right thing to do".


Oh no, my_ friend_ is a tried and true conservative, my _acquaintances_ are liberals and they can usually give me a much worse headache than the worst hangover can.

Talking to libs I have noticed a thing or two, cold hard facts piss em off then the name calling starts then the profanity immediately after that. I tell em when they show me where it's written in stone that life must be fair, then I'll worry about it. I also tell them if life was meant to be fair, then a hurricane would hit the entire country at once so everybody feels the pain equally, ditto with tornadoes, drought, floods, heat waves and blizzards.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Liberals and Conservative think differently according to this article.

"Liberals and conservatives do not just see things differently. They are different, in their personalities, even their unconscious reactions to the world around them," warns senior editor Emily Laber-Warren in Scientific American Mind, one of the more fascinating reports on behavioral-science research on the political brain.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/brain-dead-politics-assures-chaos-till-2016-2012-08-28?link=MW_popular

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm just in to check the answering machine and haven't the time to read your article rj, but I'm guessing if I finally want to liberals to start thinking right a sharp blow to the back of the head will be required?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I made time to read it, this struck me as very appropriate.

*"* A study by psychologist Michael Dodd and political scientist John Hibbing at the University of Nebraska "found that when viewing a collage of photographs, conservatives' eyes unconsciously lingered 15% longer on repellent images, such as car wrecks and excrement - suggesting that conservatives are more attuned than liberals to assessing potential threats," which might also be why they bet on the NRA and Pentagon. "


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ohhh???

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tCAffMSWSzY#t=28


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Ohhh???
> http://www.youtube.c...CAffMSWSzY#t=28


Geez, I wish we had a "Don't like" button here---I'd click it a gazillion times after watching this. I am sick and tired of lying politicians!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's propaganda most likely, way too much splicing and such and why was none of it available before now? If any was, I certainly never seen it.


----------

